# Airtel gprs charging my balance when it should'nt



## Firox23 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have Nokia 7210 with Airtel connection.
I activated 98 rs per month gprs plan but when I use my mobile's built-in browser it deducts my balance and when i use opera mini or my pc to connect it does not charge me.

What can I do to surf freely in my phone's native browser?

Please help.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 21, 2010)

Firox23 said:


> I have Nokia 7210 with Airtel connection.
> I activated 98 rs per month gprs plan but when I use my mobile's built-in browser it deducts my balance and when i use opera mini or my pc to connect it does not charge me.
> 
> What can I do to surf freely in my phone's native browser?
> ...



call customer care..or keep using opera


----------



## Firox23 (Jun 22, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> call customer care..or keep using opera



I use Opera mini but I cant download JARs and stream videos in it.
Please dont suggest calling CC I have tried that and everybody knows Airtel's CC Sucks.


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 22, 2010)

Firox23 said:


> I use Opera mini but I cant download JARs and stream videos in it.
> Please dont suggest calling CC I have tried that and everybody knows Airtel's CC Sucks.



Sorry man, I am not using Airtel coz it itself Sucks badly..probably someone using it will reply to your post..


----------



## easytouch (Jun 22, 2010)

Go to web\web options & check your settings.it should be mobile office & not airtel live.
hope it helps


----------



## Firox23 (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks man I manually created access point setting and things are working as they should


----------

